

Ask HN: Will work for free, anyone need a backend web developer? - jessehorne

Hello, I am working to build up my portfolio, so I&#x27;m looking to offer my web development services freely for anyone that needs some work done. The only thing I ask in return is a testimonial and permission to add it to my portfolio. My skills are primarily with Python and PHP, but have some experience with Ruby as well. I am not as experienced in front end things, but I can get by. My email is j.horne538@gmail.com. I am also on freenode as JesseH
======
jtreminio
Working for free? Why not OSS? </zoidberg>

But seriously, look into any project on Github that catches your attention.
Mine, PuPHPet[0], is accepting PRs!

[0] [https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet](https://github.com/puphpet/puphpet)

~~~
jessehorne
I laughed at the zoidberg thing. But yes, I am a fan of FOSS, and that project
looks pretty neat. I will definitely have a good look at it.

------
OldCoder
Jesse is starting out but is more determined than most. He has worked on a
commercial game and is interested in internships or similar arrangements. He
has demonstrated the ability to pick up new languages and frameworks. Might be
an asset for startups with limited funds.

------
gault8121
Hi Jesse,

We're looking to develop a few game like elements into our interactive grammar
site, Quill.org. Please check it out and let me know if you'd be interested in
contributing. We're an open source project as well.
[https://github.com/empirical-org/quill](https://github.com/empirical-
org/quill)

~~~
jessehorne
Hey, that's a neat project as well. I love the Quill mission, and will
definitely look into the project.

~~~
gault8121
Cool. You can reach me at peter at quill dot org

------
sgdesign
Why not use that time to work on a personal project instead? Build something
cool and useful and then show it to HN :)

~~~
jessehorne
I want to help out my fellow entrepreneurs if I can, and I will likely get a
wider-range of experience working on things others need.

------
merlinsbrain
An amazing offer. Are you comfortable with working remote? The project is low
pressure (for now), so 2-5 hours suits. Early stage, so will be fun experience
wise not only building, but shaping a continuously evolving product.
Python/Django. Do email if interested (profile) :)

------
ecesena
At theneeds we do use PHP (website+api) and Python (backend tasks, crawling,
ranking, learning...). Check it out and, if interested, drop me a line.

~~~
jessehorne
Sure, can you drop a link please? I am thinking its
[http://www.theneeds.com/](http://www.theneeds.com/) Edit* Yes that's the one.
I am interested in what you guys are doing, how should I contact you?

------
jessehorne
Sorry guys, my email that I use is j.horne2796@gmail.com. I will check the old
one though.

~~~
saym
Tip: Put it in your profile!

Aside, were there really 2795 j.horne's before you?

------
Strategist
How much free time do you have to work on projects?

Also, where are you currently based?

~~~
jessehorne
I'm based in the US on the east coast(Georgia). I can normally put around 2-5
hours each day into a project.

~~~
kayhi
Gracious offer, do you have a linkedin or a link to your current profolio?

~~~
builder12
Do you work for Binary Cocoa? Is this your LinkedIn profile
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jesse-
horne/5a/a33/b04](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/jesse-horne/5a/a33/b04)

~~~
jessehorne
Did do some work with them a few months ago. Had to update my linkedin.

------
adidash
Have emailed you.

~~~
jessehorne
Hi, I haven't received an email, so I think something must have went wrong.

~~~
jessehorne
Ops, I put the wrong email. It's j.horne2796@gmail.com

